# Behringer Looking To Clone Minimoog, Oscar, & 2600



## synthpunk (Mar 14, 2017)

http://www.factmag.com/2017/03/06/behringer-budget-minimoog-clone-planned/

http://www.sonicstate.com/news/2017/03/13/behringer-declare-more-clones-arp-2600-an-oscar/


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 14, 2017)

Not cool for the minimoog. 
Boo. They could be doing so many other clones of synths not in production anymore. Instead they go after moog... a small - tiny- company who has worked hard to come up with the design and fame. 
So these guys can come and copy it in China and sell it back in the us for a fraction. Free market my ass... its just unethical when there so many other synth they could clone that everyone wants.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 14, 2017)

Well people have been trying to copy the mini moog since the seventies,, but I agree with your sentiments regarding Moog it's a bit sacrilegious of course that hasn't stopped Uli in the past either taking on Roland and other company lawsuits. If anyone seen Moogs NAMM Show display this year they would understand Moog's turned into quite a beautiful company Imo.



gsilbers said:


> Not cool for the minimoog.
> Boo. They could be doing so many other clones of synths not in production anymore. Instead they go after moog... a small - tiny- company who has worked hard to come up with the design and fame.
> So these guys can come and copy it in China and sell it back in the us for a fraction. Free market my ass... its just unethical when there so many other synth they could clone that everyone wants.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 14, 2017)

Arp is no longer in business, so I feel a little less angry about the 2600 copy. The Mini, on the other hand, is a real slap in the face to the folks who are trying to keep Moog going. I don't think they can manufacture a Mini in Ashville for anywhere near what they can do in China.

But it is a free market, that comes with benefits and...

I don't think Behringer can make a copy of the Mini, the 2600 or the Oscar, not an exact copy anyway. Heck, I've played a bunch of 2600s and no two sounded exactly the same, even within one specific design.

The sad thing, to me, is that a lot of people will buy these new clones and think that this is what a Mini/2600/Oscar is supposed to sound like. What a pity!

On the other hand, if they sound interesting they could be attractive because they'll provide a new set of sounds with a very familiar programing model.

I'd love to see people buy them because they sound great, not because they are cheap knock-offs. I'm probably not going to get that wish<G>!


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 14, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Well people have been trying to copy the mini moog since the seventies,, but I agree with your sentiments regarding Moog it's a bit sacrilegious of course that hasn't stopped Uli in the past either taking on Roland and other company lawsuits. If anyone seen mugs NAMM Show display this year they would understand moog's turned into quite a beautiful company Imo.



specially since moog is re-releasing the model d. 

i mean, it would be cool if its the oscar. or like deepmind 12 which even make it seem it was a their own main idea. or at least a combination of ideas.. copy a few things from other synths but making it better. but not outright copy it. 

they for example could go into the whole era of soviet synths. those are built like tanks and some where wierd and some tried to make the soviet version of old american versions but where different. 

So many other under the radar synths that are long gone that would be nice to have the recreation.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 14, 2017)

wst3 said:


> . The Mini, on the other hand, is a real slap in the face to the folks who are trying to keep Moog going. I don't think they can manufacture a Mini in Ashville for anywhere near what they can do in China.



Just thinking out loud here: I might agree if Bob Moog was still alive, but now we are talking about just his heirs profiting, right? Not sure they are entitled to that protection.


----------



## lysander (Mar 14, 2017)

The minimoog has been discussed to death on gearslutz...
I don't see the issue personally. Moog's minimoog is a luxury retro instrument based on a 40 year old design.
All intellectual property has long expired as it should have.
Berhinger *might* make a clone that will be in a different form factor, will have nowhere near the same build quality, will look different, will probably not sound identical, and ultimately will most likely appeal to a completely different client base.
It's exactly the same as expensive Fender reissue strat vs any other strat-like guitar, ultimately they're two different variations of the same thing and there's room for both.
Those who can afford the reissue and are into vintage stuff will buy that, those who can't will buy the cheap clone, these are two different markets for the most part.

The people who will buy the Berhinger would have probably just used a plugin like Monark or the legend instead if it hadn't existed.


----------



## AllanH (Mar 15, 2017)

I find it interesting, and hope Behringer takes the time to innovate while they are at it. The DM12 is certainly, imo, much more than a Juno clone.

RE the model D: the 3 oscillator design with the ladder filter was unique 40 years ago, but no longer is. Many have been inspired by one or more aspects of the D and all synths more or less shared the basic signal flow. With a solid midi implementation and good sounding VCOs and filter(s), they could have a hit. I'd certainly entertain spending $500 unless i also need to buy a power supply, euro-rack mounting case etc.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 28, 2017)

I want a Behringerheim OB24.
That way a 6 voice Quad stack will sound Phat.


----------

